# I'm struggling! :(



## Pdot (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I'm so hoping that someone may be able to help and advise me about my 10 (nearly 11) week old puppy. We are really struggling with her. She seems to be quite aggressive and wry naughty at times. I know she is a baby and we are prepared and very willing to put up with the mouthing and nipping (although we are trying to discourage this), chewing, weeping and pooing everywhere. But she doesn't seem to stop when we tell her NO when she is growling and biting. She jumps at the sofa at myself, james and the children and really tries to bite. We have tried putting her in a room for time out. Its making me ill worrying about it. I know it's early days and she's just a puppy, but as I have never had a dog before, I don't know what's normal and if she has aggression. We are trying desperately to do everything right. Play with a variety of toys, taking her in the garden (until next week she can't walk) with a lead, ignoring when she's jumping up and barking/snapping. I don't have a crate but she has been in her bed consistently in the kitchen since we brought her home, now the last two nights, she has started crying and barking at night as well. I want to be a good dog owner and bring up a good dog, but I'm so beaten down by it. Sounds pathetic after two weeks I know  Please can anyone help or tell me if this is normal cockapoo behaviour at 10 weeks. Thank you so so much for any advice.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

All perfectly normal and it will pass if your consistant.
get yourself in contact with a local dog trsining class.
they will be able to help you.
but i would sugest keepping a lead so you can get controle of her without getting mouthed. you pup is testing you its not agresion just puppy needing to learn the rules.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good advice from Kendal, I also think it gets easier when you can start to take them out for walks......hang in there it does get easier....promise


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

The only consolation is that puppies grow up quickly, and it really does pass. Try sending donna a pm if she doesn't reply to this thread, she had a hard time with Buddy and will have loads of tips


----------



## Karla (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi,

I have a 14 week old cockapoo (Teddy) and he s much the same. We get frustrated too but we are starting uppy training classes next week and think these will help. I have come to the conclution that Ted does not undertand what the meaning of "no" is yet, so he is not ignoring us. t the same time he does test us at times. we have a problem with Ted barking at us when we tell him off...cheeky!! we hope to talk to the professional trainer about this and nip it in the bud asap. i would recommend investing in crate. You will then be able to create a safe environment for your children and Teddy loves his little den! i would also suggest making sure he getting plenty of excersize. My in-laws have a labrador and Teddy loves going to visit and play with him. it really wears him out and we find that he is biting far less now that we are walking him regularly. make sure he has plenty of toys. Kongs are great stuffed with treats. 
Hope all of this helps. stick with it. I know how hard it is trust me. xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes I agree a crate can help - it can give you a bit of respite when it all gets too much. Time out is also very good and what worked best for me ( Betty would behave or bark even worse when being told off!!!) but only put them out of the room for about thirty seconds to a minute at a time as beyond that they don't know why they are being left there but do it every time there is unacceptable behaviour so you are sending out a clear message...good luck


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree, she needs exercise and things to chew ... they need a little training too and can be taught "sit" and "recall" at an early age. It will help when she is fully vaccinated and able to walk (off-lead as well).

I would recommend "The Perfect Puppy" by Gwen Bailey for first time puppy owners ... very helpful.

I would also recommend booking training classes as soon as possible, they are a great help, especially if it's all new to you.

Give her things she can chew - Kongs with peanut butter or cream cheese inside are good.

Keep being consistent and in control ... it soon gets easier.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

yes exercise and PIGS EARS and a few strong words ,they are just like small children what were her parents ? janice


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

It is perfectly normal. Pepper was a feisty young pup and if she was told no she would come back harder and louder! I was like you, I had no experience of a puppy and as such cute little things you expect them to be cuddly and sometimes they're just not! I wish I had known to leave a lead on her like Kendal says as we the only thing that worked for us was a time out in the kitchen but sometimes she was so difficult to catch and she thoroughly enjoyed the chasing game that then ensued.
A time out for yourself too can help, I spent quite a lot of hours in the locals coffee shop 
The sofa was my safe place when pepper was biting but that soon was gone as she got taller and could get me 
All this said, it is just a phase and I'm amazed how quickly they grow up and how quickly they change, one day you'll read a post on here and realise your puppy s not doing it any more 
Pepper is now a little sweetheart, gentle and loves to snuggle up. 
I think you should ignore the crying at night, only go in after a short time of quiet so Beau doesn't think you've come because she cried, keep consistent with the toilet training and treat and big praise when it's done in the right place, someone told me not to let puppy see you clean it up as they can quite like that ( don't know if it's true but worth doing anyway) make sure you use some of the spray that stops the odour so she doesn't think that is the place to go, keep saying ack...no bite and walk away or put her out as she wants to be with you so she's not getting her own way, keep in ypur head that it will soon padd and take a break yourself 
Doesn't sound pathetic at all, you'd be surprised how many puppy owners have felt this way , it is like having a new baby in the house and you lives will feel as though your lives have been turned upside down. It is worth putting the effort in now as you 'll end up with a lovely dog who adores you and fits in with your life


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm pleased to hear that people are recommending the Gwen Bailey book...it is currently my bed time reading!!

It is just like having a baby again...my bible used to be Toddler Taming by Dr Green....now it's The perfect Puppy by Gwen Bailey....I guess next on the agenda will be Teenage Taming for my 11 year old daughter (I'm going to be in trouble when she reads this)


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

We struggled with Poppy biting and the only thing that seems to work is me closing my hand over her mouth so she can't open it, saying no gruffly and staring into her eyes for 10 secs. I did this 3 times and things improved drastically. Not perfect but she is much more licky and soft biting then nipping. Just remember you are your family are the boss and if you all stand up in front of the settee she probably won't go near it thinking its your space not hers. I recommend watching the Dog Whisperer on Sky for great tips!,


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

lovecockapoo said:


> I'm pleased to hear that people are recommending the Gwen Bailey book...it is currently my bed time reading!!
> 
> It is just like having a baby again...my bible used to be Toddler Taming by Dr Green....now it's The perfect Puppy by Gwen Bailey....I guess next on the agenda will be Teenage Taming for my 11 year old daughter (I'm going to be in trouble when she reads this)


We've got the same reading taste then, I used to live by Dr Green's books, Toddler Taming and Beyond Toddlerdom! 

Little Dizzy looks very sweet.


----------



## Pdot (Dec 31, 2011)

Firstly I want to say a massive thank you to all of you have responded to my post. (I honestly didn't think anyone would.) 

it's good to hear reassurance that things should get better. I have been reading lots of different things on the Internet and had invested in 2 books - puppies for dummies (breeders recommendation) and ceasar Millan. that coupled with lots of 'scary' Internet reading made us very confused as to which advice to follow, and worried we will never turn a corner! Gosh Beau sounds a lot like Pepper! 

I think we are following most of your advice, apart from the lead. We have got a harness that goes round the front legs and under the tummy, we have been taking Beau in the garden on that to try and get used to it. (She hates it, Shakes and rolls and rolls!!) but we have been trying to coax her forward with tiny bits of treats which the vet said was ok. Today we let her out there without a lead, and she has done wee twice which is good, but I'm guessing we still really need to put the lead on at times so next week she is prepared for walks. do you mean keep a lead on her all the time indoors? Just a normal one attached to her collar? A thanks for the advice, I will truly try anything. 

Her dad is a miniature poodle and mum a working cocker spaniel. She was the only puppy left when we went to view and we loved her, but I'm now wondering (after yes more reading!!) if she was left for a reason? I mean perhaps she was the dominant female. Perhaps not the best choice for first time dog owners with two children.

Your posts have given me hope anyway. Sorry just one more question for now, if she cries at night-do we ignore her no matter how long? And she hasn't been left alone in the day yet but I guess we should do this too as it's back to work soon.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear you're having a hard time, but in regards to the dominant female, I wouldn't worry, we chose my Izzie knowing that she was the dominant one haha, you may think that is crazy but she was the livlier pup from the two we could choose between & we knew we wanted her  We couldn't be happier with our choice now, as a pup she did bite a lot, but it's what pups do. Be consistent, we also use time out in the kitchen & it still works to this day (14 months old) if she is being naughty we say 'Izzie do you want to go in the kitchen?' It may have to be said a few times but generally she stops now  & if not then put your pup in the kitchen. They will soon learn  Our newest pup is much better with the biting but we know that's because she takes it all out on Izzie! Just hang in there things will get better 

In regards to crying at night, you must leave her, unless you think there could be something very wrong then leave her to cry, otherwise she will think that crying gets attention & will continue to do it. If you do have to go down to her then make sure there is a silence before you go in, do not go in when she is making noise.

Good luck


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear you are having puppy trouble .. dont feel on your own most of us on here have experienced this in one way or another ... 

Be consistant and teach Beau who is in charge and pack leader.

All dogs are different and as owners we just need to lead them in the direction and hope the breeder has given them the very best start in life for their first 8 weeks, which is so important for all puppies.


----------



## Pdot (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for your post! You must like a challenge!! She actually sleeps in the kitchen at night and has been great since day 1, although the last two days were real bad with her and we had shut her in the kitchen for a bit of time out! We have since used a different room as I wonder if she thinks the kitchen is her 'naughty place.' She cried for ages last night and the night before. On top of the biting barking and growling yesterday, we were at our wits end. We are going to try leaving her in the day a bit now and just pray she doesn't cry too much  Thanks for the reply, it's so good to hear that things should improve.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Chin up & smile Paula ... stick with being consistant ... she will learn ... & it is so rewarding when things start to change for the better 

Please post a pic of your puppy  ... lets see the little madam who is pushing her family ha ha ha .. 

Did you say Beau is 10 weks old? what age did you get her? she is still young can will learn so much in the next few months


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't expect she was the last one left for being too dominant ... one has to be last to go, I'm sure she's lovely. She needs to know you are boss. The working crosses are generally quite lively so she may be happier/more ready to settle once she's out on walks which won't be long.

I would try and ignore the crying at night ... some people go down and put them out for a wee (if you do this make sure she is quiet when you go down) ... most put newspaper or puppy pad in the crate and leave them. Not easy when she is crying, but it shouldn't go on for many nights.

It may be worth investing in a crate as some puppies feel cosy in a "den" with a blanket draped over at night. She has not long left her mum/litter so some try things like hot water bottle, a light left on low, radio on, etc. Whatever you feel comforts her.

There isn't really a right or wrong way but the main thing is to be consistent and she will soon understand and know what to expect. 

Do post a picture!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds like Buddy ,hes a very confident pup (which i love about him) but i think because me and my husband have never had a dog were not that great at disapline, and also Buddy is very much a house dog in that he is allowed to go anywhere in the house so sometimes thinks he's top dog not us.

Must admit i was almost crying at first with the biting and nipping issues but i followed all the advice and even though it was hard work it has helped (and also since hes stopped teething).

My dad laughs at me because i know we will never have that perfect dog who is really well behaved but i love it that he has a personallity and is naughty sometimes.

Having a crate was the best thing so we could both have a bit of time out if he was getting too much etc.

Hes just celebrated his first christmas with us and a house full of family and he was amazing so trust me it does get easier and we all had the best time with him.

Tips that worked for me with the nipping was to stand still fold my arms and turn my back on him ,the more you pull at your clothes or shout at them the more they love it and they get more excited.

You need lots of time outs in the day if shes over tired it will ake him worse.

When ever she trys to nip you shout ouch really load even if it dosnt hurt then replace your hand with a toy and praise him.

Its easier if they are in a crate at night ,if shes crying id say no dont go to her but if shes left in a room im not sure as she might be crying for a reason? at least in a crate you know they cant hurt themseleves.

My friends dog suffered really bad seperation problems and even now distroys things in the house if left alone (they had to buy another dog to help him which worked but that dog died last week after 8 years together and its all happening again)

I also read the Ian Dunbar book on puppies thats good 
Good luck dx


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

Paula, I have 4 dogs; Rosie's the only female, and the oldest of the bunch, at 7.5 years, so she's not a problem. But...I lost my mind and got a boxer puppy, whom I named Brodie, for Christmas! I've had boxers before, but never a puppy, and I can TOTALLY relate to your frustration. 

Regarding sleeping at night: our boxer pup slept well for the night at home. We figure he was so exhausted from the change in environment, that he was simply worn out. On the second night, the "fun" began.  He cried/screamed/howled for 30 minutes, so we put his crate in another room, anad he finally went to sleep. The next night, the crying became much worse and longer instead of better!  

Finally, in the name of sanity, after an HOUR of Brodie crying/screaming/howling in panic stricken, very LOUD voice (and absolutely NO end in sight) on the fourth night, I decided to follow my breeder' advice, and I mixed up a cup of water and a cup of white vinegar in a spray bottle (set on the spray setting; not the stream setting). I went and got Brodie and his crate, and I put it back in our bedroom. I really think he was having a panic attack, and was missing the contact of his remaining litter mate and the other boxers in the kennel (never mind my other 3 dogs were on their beds in our room ). I sat down on the floor in the dark with him, and everytime he opened his mouth to cry/howl, I sprayed him in the face (the mixture doesn't hurt, I promise; they just don't like it!), while saying, "quiet" in a firm (not shouting) voice. *There was no other conversation. *The little booger is very stubborn, and it took 10 sprays (and saying "quiet") before he stopped. Then, the magical sound of silence!  If he'd started back up again, I would have repeated this procedure. 

The next night, he started a low whine, and I said, "quiet" in a very firm voice (again, not shouting), and he groaned a little quiet moan of protest, but he laid down and went to sleep. Yay!! Last night, same thing. I'm hoping we've turned the corner on this problem. I'll try moving him into another room when he gets older. Boxers are definitely people dogs, and they need the comfort of our presence, especially when they're young. I've found the same to be true of Rosie. 

As far as your girl nipping and running away from you, definitely keep your pup on a leash in the house until you can get a grip on this behavior. You could use the spray bottle for the nipping/mouthing as well. When she does it, spray her once, saying, "no bite", in a firm voice. Just be prepared for your pup to smell like vinegar for awhile - lol! Also, the advice from previous posters to give her a toy to play with/chew on when she nips you is great advice! We do the same with Brodie. This helps redirect the negative behavior into a positive one.

Brodie also doesn't like going outside (he's decided the nice warm house is a good thing ), and he'll poo/pee at will inside. He doesn't understand the difference yet. I'm using a clicker and treats to reward him when he pees/poops outside, and he LOVES this! As soon as he goes, he turns towards me, waiting for the click and the treat. I just give him a piece or two of kibble as the treat. Your pup needs to taken outside on a leash for this training. Inside, he's either in my lap, in his crate, or on a leash, if I'm not playing with him, so that he can't wander off and have an accident. Is it foodproof - NO! I'll sometimes forget to put his leash on, and he'll have an accident. Today's not been a good day so far. Yesterday, he was great. Such is the nature of puppyhood. One step forward, and two steps backwards at times... It WILL get better - I keep telling myself this, and you need to tell yourself the same thing!! 

Beth


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Pdot said:


> Thanks for your post! You must like a challenge!! She actually sleeps in the kitchen at night and has been great since day 1, although the last two days were real bad with her and we had shut her in the kitchen for a bit of time out! We have since used a different room as I wonder if she thinks the kitchen is her 'naughty place.' She cried for ages last night and the night before. On top of the biting barking and growling yesterday, we were at our wits end. We are going to try leaving her in the day a bit now and just pray she doesn't cry too much  Thanks for the reply, it's so good to hear that things should improve.


No problem  Maybe we do like a challenge, but we just loved her character when we went to collect her  So that was that lol. I suppose if the kitchen is where she sleeps then being put in the kitchen for time out might make her think it's the bad place, the only reason we use the kitchen if because it's the only room with a wooden floor incase she wees while we put her in lol. But it is good to have a time out room because it is true that they hate to be alone, theirfore separating them from you all will teach her a lesson. We don't have that problem anymore because our two sleep upstairs lol, Izzie has done since she was around 5 months old & when Poppy came home (she must have known Izzie was upstairs) she just would not settle in the kitchen at all, I think she has a bit of seperation anxiety as well when we're not around, so we thought it was only fair that she was let upstairs as well, we just wanted to wait until she could last the night, she's brilliant though with not going to the toilet when she's up their with us! Bless her  In the day time there have been many more problems but she seems to be getting it well now 
Poppy is a little growler when she's playing with Izzie, it drives us mad when they won't leave each other alone lol but Poppy doesn't take out her biting on us because Izzie is there, Izzie was much worse with biting as a pup.

Hope everything gets sorted soon, it will be so worth it in the end  x


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

I remember this phase well, it really does pass

as many have said, don`t be afraid to get "hands on" with the puppy, firm voice and consistent. 

once you can take puppy walks and other dogs show him who is boss he`ll calm down a little.


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

I know how you feel, I went through a week with Griff where I was thinking my god is this ever going to end. I think its a combination of tiredness and adjustment. I felt like all I said was no in fact it was the only word I said for about a fortnight lol, but Griff now knows the meaning of it and who is boss.It did pass and is now a distant memory though he still gets under my feet a lot, in fact he follows me wherever I go even tries to jump in the bath when i having one. I don't go out very often so he has only been left on his own the once and I think he just expects to be with me all the time. Starting to leave him now for short periods of time as I don't want him to end up with separation anxiety though hubby says to late  Keep going and slowly but surely you will realise that there are more good days than bad.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

They will try your patience and seem to be so full of life you wonder what you have taken on. My thoughts are 1, decide what house rules you want and make sure EVERYONE abides by them. 2, do not get to hung up on the "right way" to do things. You have to go with what works for you everyones circumstances are different. Lots of dog training manuals are written by people who live in areas where they have no close neighbours and can do pretty much what they please, that is not the real world most of us have close neighbours and family who may not be that dog orientated. Read the training advice do what you can and relax. Puppy will pick up on your anxiety and be all the worse for it. Good luck there is no right or wrong way just the way that fits in with your life.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Yip, many ways to skin a cat, or more to the point survive living with a dog through puppyhood.

Each book you read will prob say something different so find one that suits you. your dog and your circumstances. What I will say is dont chop and change what you are doing but pick a method and use it consistantly so the dog knows exactly what the rules are and what they can expect if they keep or break them.

As has been said, it will pass and then you will have a wonderful companion for many years. You may even forget what this stage is like and get another one!


----------



## Kitty4 (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh dont worry, it'll ll work out. Our rosie is 10 weeks old and exactly the same. My hands are covered in scratches, my slippers are in tatters where she hangs off them! When she growls i pick her up and put her on her back and hold her for about 10 secs, this seems to calm her down, when she bites i blow in her face and this seems to distract her. It is tiring, i know, all i seem to be doing at the moment is clean up whoopsies, and encouraging her to chew on her toys! It will all pass by soon, i just look upon her as been a toddler. So hang in there


----------



## Karrie (Sep 23, 2011)

It may not be much help right now but I really remember feeling like this about my first puppy (a ckcs not a poo) In fact I have the best memory of my husband and I sitting on the stairs (she wasn't big enough to get up yet) not wanting to go down and be savaged! We really wondered what we had taken on.

She was the best dog ever, as obedient as any dog I've ever met, an agility competitor with a decent rosette count and, above all, loved by so many people. 

Looking back I think it was a mixture of our inexperience and her just being a puppy. I have trained a good few pups since then and never felt so challenged again.

It'll pass. Gwen Bailley's book is an amazing help and a good puppy training socialisation class will start you on the right path too.

All the best.


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

I completely sympathise, Riley is 12 weeks and it has been hard work at times, I can only say the last week since we have been able to go out walking has meant big improvement. The toilet training has never been really bad but has got better since we are out for walks and also the biting is improving although there are still a couple of mad hours each day!! I am now a bit more confident with the toileting and Riley now comes in to the lounge, where we have carpet, in the evenings to be with us, and that has been so nice as it was starting to become a bit depressing being stuck in the kitchen!!
I honestly think this is quite a hard time of the year to have a puppy as everything seems to be against you, the weather is miserable, cold and wet, walks are very muddy and the days are short, but I keep thinking that by the spring we will have a semi-trained dog who will be an absolute pleasure to be with. Puppies seem to learn really fast and Riley will now sit and lie down and his recall is getting better on walks - although this afternoon he was having none of it while playing with a puppy jack russell!!
Am rambling on now but just to say hang on in there as we are only a couple of weeks ahead of you and things have got better although still a way to go!!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Something I forgot to mention which worked for me is the rolled up newspaper! I can see everyone throwing up their hands in horror but it is not to use as a reprimand but is very useful to put ij their mouths whilst you gain control of the situation. Puppies seem to have no backbone and a puppy on its back head and teeth flaying in every direction needs control. Use the newspaper to put in puppys mouth and gently restrain him/her until you can grab them and put them where you want them. You won't be afraid of being nipped therefore you will be in control and pup will learn to respect your decisions. NEVER HIT A PUPPY WITH ANYTHING IT ENCOURAGES AGGRESSIVE BEHAVIOUR. Try to remain calm ignore the mad moments and don't get drawn into a game of chase me. I just walk off so that deflates the situation


----------



## Pdot (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't mind any amount of rambling!  I'm reading every single comment and taking it all on board. Thank you, and fingers crossed we can keep plugging on. I feel better to read positive things. I knew it wasn't going to be a walk in the park but guess I hadn't quite prepared myself for all the normal puppy frustrations on top of sleep deprivation!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I found the Gwen Bailey book the best one, together with hundreds of Dog Whisperer episodes in the early days! I think the internet can be a scary place and I remember being put off buying a puppy altogether when I read advice on there that said you had to set your alarm clock every hour at first to take them out for a wee and then gradually move it forward in 15 min stages!! It wasn't until I spoke to experienced dog owners that I was told what nonsense that was. We left Biscuit in a crate from 11pm until 7am with a puppy pad for accidents. We were lucky in that he didn't use it much and seemed to be able to hold it early on but I would not have gone to him if he had been whining all night either. My breeder referring him to the 'mischief maker' and 'little monkey', although 'in a good way' she said. I kept wondering if we had chosen the right puppy after she said that but when he came home he was fine. He does have some naughty moments but I would much rather that than no zest at all. He really seems to love seeing other dogs and can sometimes get too playful with them if they ignore him and that is probably what the breeder meant - he was probably the playful one in the litter - winding all the others up! He is still quite growly and nippy about certain 'finds' at times so I need to work on training him to 'leave'.

Where in Kent are you? We are in Tunbridge Wells.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Gwen Bailey book is fab. We also had advice from peppers breeder to say to do things how you usually do from the start so puppy gets used to your routine and fits in. Also I never appreciated how important socialisation is and to introduce puppy to lots of different experiences asap. I have since encountered friends dogs who weren't and they are really hard to manage. One is aggressive towards people and other dogs because she's scared of them as she never really went out much as a puppy and the other is scared of fire engines, children squealing in the school playground and bins being moved. I took pepper out in my arms where I could, on main rds, meeting people and past school at playtime and I am so glad I did as not much phases her.
I am so glad that the puppy stage was over quickly but I do feel a bit bad that I wished that time away but I also now have happy memories of it now and I can laugh when I watch the video and she's hanging from my scarf by her teeth, chewing the bricks on my fireplace and seeing my cushions all piled up high on the back of my sofa so she wouldn't be grabbing Them and fighting them 
Keep us posted of how you get on over the coming weeks


----------



## Pdot (Dec 31, 2011)

Definitely need to get a Gwen Bailey book I think! I have to say that Beau is a lovely dog too. She is already following me around and sitting when told (nearly every time!) I feel like I painted her in such a bad light, I feel bad for that, but some days are so hard. Still trying to learn how to post a pic! I'm rubbish with that kind of stuff. We're in Lower Halstow, my partner's from Tunbridge Wells


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Aaaah - you didn't paint her in a bad light at all. You are just experiencing very normal feelings with mad puppy moments which will happen with any dog. That is what this forum is for. You will find plenty of other posts like yours. Hope the comments help. Looking forward to a pic!


----------



## Ollie's "mom" (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks to all--I think in my " introduction" post I mentioned dear husband and I were working through the issue of a second Cockapoo brother for Ollie as his cat sibs are no longer willing to play "puppy."
Well, we (or perhaps just ollie & I) will be picking up "Morgan" a black and tan on or about Jan 14.--Ollie is great, because he is, but there are some things we (I) definitely plan to do differently. Appreciate the Bailey book reference especially R/ and Happy New Year!! Monica


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

How exciting for you! Biscuit is only 17 weeks and I'm already thinking of another in the future.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I know what you mean, would love another so will see what springtime brings! Might as well get both puppy phases over in one go!


----------



## Pdot (Dec 31, 2011)

*Thanks!*



Janev1000 said:


> Aaaah - you didn't paint her in a bad light at all. You are just experiencing very normal feelings with mad puppy moments which will happen with any dog. That is what this forum is for. You will find plenty of other posts like yours. Hope the comments help. Looking forward to a pic!


This site has truly been one of the things that's helped me hugely! It's brilliant. I do wonder if loving little Beau so much will be the end of me tho. She has diarrhoea today (and a bit of last night) was so worried I slept downstairs and observed - on vets advice. They have suggested starving her today and then trying chicken and rice tonight. She has been picking up everything she can find in the garden, and eating leaves. Her second lot of vacs were last week so I'm hoping I'm worrying too much (as usual!)

Another puppy!....right now not a chance! Although I can certainly see the advantages to Beau and the new comer. Like children, you learn more the second time around


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello Paula, I can hardly claim to be an expert as I'm still waiting for a puppy (although I did have a dog many years ago and learned from lots of mistakes!). However, I just thought I'd put in my two penn'orth because earlier today I just happened to be trawling through YouTube for training tips, and when I later read that you were following Caesar Millan alarm bells rang! This is a clip that quite disturbed me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFCGtatpCwI
On the other hand, this person I found quite inspirational: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veAS2QMkLvw&feature=fvwrel This is just an introdutory video and you can follow the thread to lots of really interesting demos of her totally _positive_ and humane training techniques. 
I think I know which method I will be trying.
I have also sent for the Gwen Bailey book - she's doing well out of us lot, isn't she?! 

Just an idea that also popped into my head for the night-time whining - (not sure if anyone else has mentioned it in this thread, apologies if I'm repeating) have you tried leaving a radio on quietly?

I'm sure it will all turn out well eventually - I've got all this to look forward to and I'll probably be pleading for help in about a month's time too!


----------



## Pdot (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm in Lower Halstow, my partner's from Tunbridge Wells  Thanks for the advice, the 'naughty' spells seem to have lessened slightly. Although now I have a puppy with diarrhoea. Really worrying me, I almost wish the naughtiness was back! Have to starve her today then try chicken and rice this evening on the vets advice. Really hope that works!


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

Blaablaa said:


> Hello Paula, I can hardly claim to be an expert as I'm still waiting for a puppy (although I did have a dog many years ago and learned from lots of mistakes!). However, I just thought I'd put in my two penn'orth because earlier today I just happened to be trawling through YouTube for training tips, and when I later read that you were following Caesar Millan alarm bells rang! This is a clip that quite disturbed me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFCGtatpCwI
> On the other hand, this person I found quite inspirational: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veAS2QMkLvw&feature=fvwrel This is just an introdutory video and you can follow the thread to lots of really interesting demos of her totally _positive_ and humane training techniques.
> I think I know which method I will be trying.
> I have also sent for the Gwen Bailey book - she's doing well out of us lot, isn't she?!
> ...


6 months time you`ll be back asking why your puppy growls when you take its toy off it, pick up it`s bowl or just walk past.

just saying ............


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Blaablaa said:


> Hello Paula, I can hardly claim to be an expert as I'm still waiting for a puppy (although I did have a dog many years ago and learned from lots of mistakes!). However, I just thought I'd put in my two penn'orth because earlier today I just happened to be trawling through YouTube for training tips, and when I later read that you were following Caesar Millan alarm bells rang! This is a clip that quite disturbed me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFCGtatpCwI
> On the other hand, this person I found quite inspirational: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veAS2QMkLvw&feature=fvwrel This is just an introdutory video and you can follow the thread to lots of really interesting demos of her totally _positive_ and humane training techniques.
> I think I know which method I will be trying.
> I have also sent for the Gwen Bailey book - she's doing well out of us lot, isn't she?!
> ...


Some excellent advice!!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

There's a lot of advice on here about upset tummies - I know because Rosie really suffers - so if her tummy doesn't settle, post another question or do a search. Good luck!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

axl the cockerpoo said:


> 6 months time you`ll be back asking why your puppy growls when you take its toy off it, pick up it`s bowl or just walk past.
> 
> just saying ............


Yes you're right - there's the teenage looming up coming up next!! Biscuit already does the growling!


----------



## Pdot (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes Im sure Ill be back here asking those things. Thats why this site is so useful. For first time dog owners it's a big help to be able to seek friendly advice from people who want to help!


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

I've just been through this stage with Boston (who is now 5.5 months), and can completely relate. For the first week or two, it was very overwhelming but it does get better. A couple of tips from my experience:

1. Please consider a crate. I found this a god send for allowing me to have to time out from Boston, where it would force him to calm down and go to sleep. We quickly got into a routine where he would be awake for 2 hours, and then asleep for 2 hours. I don't think this would have happened so easily if he was just in his room. Actually today is the first time that he has successfully slept in his room, outside his crate (and I had to exhaust him beforehand with a big walk to facilitate it).

2. For the first night, he whined and cried and carried on. I was in the same room as him and I hardly slept at all. Advice from this site was I was being too soft and now I know definitely I was. Second night, he went into his crate, in the kitchen and after 15-20mins, he calmed down and went to sleep for the whole night. We've never had night sleeping problems since. I learnt a valuable lesson that day.

3. Practising leash walking at home is difficult and Boston often spent the whole time chewing the lead. This all changed once we walked outside. He didn't care about the lead after this, as there was way more interesting things to smell and (try to) eat.

4. Make sure Beau is getting enough sleep during the day. Just like with kids, puppies need to sleep. She should be sleeping loads. I often find naughty behaviour from Boston occurs because he is overtired...a good sleep does him wonders.

5. Make sure you have loads of different toys and chews. Try different things every day to stimulate and distract her. We have toys all over the house, and I'm glad to say Boston does not chew anything he is not supposed (except the rug in the living room, which we have an ongoing battle of the wills about!)

6. Set your rules and stick to them. Whatever they are, don't break them, not even once and everyone in the house needs to abide by them. Be firm (but fair).

7. Boston had diarrhea and (occasional) vomiting for a couple of weeks after we got him. It was awful as I had no idea what to do, and as a new puppy parent it was incredibly stressful. We also moved him onto chicken and rice, and things improved a little but not totally. We then had to move him onto a sensitivity control diet with Royal Canin, and only in the last two weeks has he finally had firm poos. A couple of bits of advice...cook a bit more chicken and use it for her treats, and also put her chicken & rice mix into a kong, to help with the chewing. Keep consulting with your vet and do exactly what they say.

I really hope things improve for you. Just keep your chin up and be consistent. It does get better!


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh and I forgot to say...lovely name Beau. We had a dog with the name Beau when I was a child. Brings back the memories!


----------



## Wilverley (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello,

I am a bit late to this thread but I just wanted to add my support. After a couple of weeks with our new puppy I felt pretty overwhelmed too. I am a first time dog owner and this little thing rampaging round the house, biting, hanging off the children's clothes etc made me wonder what I'd done. I can completely relate to how you're feeling at the moment!

But I'd agree with everybody else when they say that things change without you realising and that they quickly move on. Our puppy is 22 weeks now. He doesn't eat everything in the garden any more, sleeping is fine, toilet training is fine, training is coming along and biting is substantially less (mainly when he gets told off because he doesn't like it!). We are starting to get a glimpse of what a lovely family pet he's going to be and it makes it all worthwhile. Hang in there - you can do it!


----------



## Pdot (Dec 31, 2011)

Ah thanks for the lovely messages. I feel so silly and a little bit irresponsible I have to admit, that I have since discovered from an established and well respected breeder working cocker spaniel cross breeds are more lively. I guess it makes sense when you think about the title. These probably aren't the best 'family' pets subsequently. 

I,am willing to put as much exercise and activity in as possible to make things better for Beau and ourselves. I just wish we had had this info from the breeder in the first place. Not blaming anyone. We thought we were asking all the right questions, but didn't think about that. 

I so hope Beau will fit in as she is already very much loved by us all. Thanks for the lovely comments once again. I am rubbish with computers, so will bug Jim to upload a couple of Beau tonight if he can.


----------



## Wilverley (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi again,

Just to add, our cockapoo puppy is also a working cocker spaniel cross. He certainly has his crazy few minutes leaping about and is always excited to meet new people and dogs but will also sit with us whilst we watch a bit of tv now. Calm is gradually restoring...honestly!


----------



## Dulciedog (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi there 
My dulcie is 15 weeks and just a few weeks ago I wondered what on earth I had let myself in for! Little by little she is becoming more manageable but drives my husband and adult kids mad! We will get there in the end - I have found time outs for just 1 minute in downstairs cloakroom to be invaluable! This really helps when her biting is particularly bad and she responds well - I have to be very careful as have a small grandchild that she could easily hurt. Good luck with everything and remember persistence and consistency really does pay off! Good to see someone else from Kent! X


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Gaby & welcome to the forum!  Hope you enjoy it x


----------



## Dulciedog (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you! Loving it - just trying to work out how to upload a pic of my Dulcie - am on iPad or iPhone and not great at working out techie bits lol!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

No worries  Glad you're enjoying it! I can't help with iphones though i'm afraid, I upload mine on the laptop, but I use photobucket on here, not sure if that would work or not :/


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Paula, how is it going with your pup now? I must admit I just stumbled across this thread and am a little worried now about how we are going to cope with a puppy - especially as I have had to wait years for my husband to give in and say yes!! I guess you were going the 'post puppy depression'! I found that on another site somewhere, I was telling my son about it, explaining a lot of people wonder what on earth they have taken on during the early puppy days, I said I think we are going to have to warn Daddy to be prepared - he said "I know how to prepare him, i'll start weeing on the floor and chewing things!' - so helpful!! (he's 11).


----------



## Pdot (Dec 31, 2011)

*Update!!*

Haha! Thank you for your post. How funny, that sounds a lot like my 11 year old son! =)

I actually tried to post a few weeks ago, but for some reason it was unsuccessful (perhaps because I was using my phone?) I wanted to say thank you to everyone who had so kindly responded to my ('please help me') quote, and let them know we are doing so much better! 

I think much of the problem for me was that I actually didn't have a clue just quite how much work having a pup would be. We all absolutely adore her-she couldn't be more loved! But she certainly was a real challenge. When I think back, we got her a week before Christmas, so it was a manic time with many temptations and distractions on top of the normal puppy challenges! Beau is 16 weeks tomorrow, and what can I say! She is pretty much fully toilet trained (sometimes an odd accident but very rare.) And normally goes 6-7 hours at night dry, bless her!! She is SUPER intelligent, she mastered sit, stay, recall, round, down, paw!! (Proud mummy moment!) really quick. All this mental stimulation helped her as well I think. She has so much energy, but as well as the physical play needed to work her mind. Apparently cockapoos are known to be intelligent. 

She still has times where she gets very nippy when excited or really playful. Although she has toned this down a lot (time outs really helped) and she knows that biting is wrong and kind of doesn't bite down. She's the most adorable dog. Loves people and other dogs. Is doing well at training classes and seems to be getting better all the time. 

Thanks so much to all the people who posted brilliant advice, I can honestly say it was a massive help to me knowing it was all normal. I always come back to this site when I'm worried or need tips! The latest thing for me is her not eating properly (but that's another post!)

So lots of luck to you with your beautiful new arrival. There will be times when it's really hard hard work! But I am a shining example of how things get better and easier in time. I mean when I posted my original plea for help I never thought I would get through! I have to say we have all been really consistent with the training and this has helped loads. Please let me know how you get on. Are you getting a girl or boy? Lots of luck and thanks again guys! xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm so pleased to hear things have settled down and you are enjoying your pup.They are hard work but so worth it in the end.. time outs are great aren't they


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Yey, what a positive post! So pleased things have calmed down and you're finding your new puppy more manageable. Any pictures?!


----------



## Pdot (Dec 31, 2011)

Lets hope these uploads work! ")
http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s466/Pdotty/93aa1bfc.jpg

http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s466/Pdotty/5cd7b8cf.jpg


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Paula, she is a very beautiful puppy


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful - such a sweet little face!


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

So glad that things are better. It is nice when you turn that corner and begin to enjoy them isn't it. 
What a cutie


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

just seen photo's, real sweetie - clever dog getting up on step - was it to reach the treat jar!! We plan to get a boy - will def be excited and posting details when found right pup.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh, how I remember those days!!!!! I picked up Barney at 9.5 weeks old on the 4th of December and for the next 3 weeks it was a constant battle of wills. He hung off every trouser leg, I turned my back on him, left the room (I spent more time out of the room than I did in it!!). I am on my own and have never had a dog before and had already been warned that I would often get that feeling of 'what the heck have I done!!!! And I did. About 3 or 4 times a day these little horns grew out the top of his head and he turned into the 'son of satan'. He was supposed to keep me occupied and get me out, following the loss of my husband, and had been planned for months. But it does change. We turned a corner when I'd had him about 3 weeks - it was a small corner I must admit but he goes a bit further round every week now. He's 19 weeks old tomorrow and loves his cuddles. He still has his moments but everyone is right - it does pass. It just feels like a lifetime while it's happening!!!!


----------



## Decson (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi

Very new to this forum (joined today) but I went through a lot of what has been discussed close to 4 years back when i got Bailey (not a Cockapoo but a Labradoodle).

He was my first dog ever, and I remember thinking why did I do this and living on my own , it was non stop.

I agree with all recommendations on here and I found a crate the best thing since sliced bread.

A few things I picked up from the Labrdoodle forum that helped me

1. To really wear him out when he couldn't go out (live in flat so no safe garden) was early training, sit, lay downs again and again. 

2. Then I started clicker training him to learn go to his crate (yes this was at 10 weeks), turned this into a game that once he knew the command he did it on sound of the door bell too. Got friends around and yes we did this 30 times one day, but he has never forgotten it and now goes to his bed every time the door bell goes and he is 5 in November.

3. Biting/nipping - he was a devil at moments, some may disagree with this but it worked after 3 times, I just put my thumb into his mouth and held down his tongue until he gagged. Ever since then even if we play rough, if my hand goes into his mouth he moves his head straight away. It really worked for us and I had tried yelping turning my back, time outs etc - I think I had tried every trick I found in a book with no joy!

4. When he did start really teething get a tea towel soak it in water and put it in freezer, then let him chew it when frozen, did this during the worst of it and really helped and saved all my furniture too.

5. During the teenage angst, went back to repetitive training - worst thing is he now knows how to open doors (probably not best thing to teach him) but it wore him out at the time and kept me as leader.

Hope this helps anyone!

Garry


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I think having a puppy when you are the only 'carer' is very hard work as it is you and the pup 24/7 there is no one else to watch or do toilet duties, however the rewards are worth it as the bond is second to none.


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

Decson said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 2. Then I started clicker training him to learn go to his crate (yes this was at 10 weeks), turned this into a game that once he knew the command he did it on sound of the door bell too. Got friends around and yes we did this 30 times one day, but he has never forgotten it and now goes to his bed every time the door bell goes and he is 5 in November.
> ...


Hi Garry, I found your whole post very enlightening, but I thought this bit was a brilliant idea! I'd love to know how you actually did the training.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

So glad that everything is improving - there's hope for me yet !!!
PS photos are gorgeous


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi 
I agree with Carla a crate is a great idea my 12 week old poo has been in the crate since we got her she sees it as her den. At night play with her until she is tired then at 1030 she goes to bed I cover the crate with a big blanket to make her feel secure and keep it dark she is quiet the minute she goes in and sleeps until 6:30 am she then starts to whimper or bark I then go down to the kitchen open the door to the garden then open her crate door I quickly run outside she follows and does her wee. I also use the crate for time out for me I put her in there for a couple of hours so I can read or go to the shop etc. Also once they are older a walk soon fixes a lot of problems they usually like to rest afterwards. We have now fitted a dog flap with a ramp so she can walk out and go potty when she wants when I leave her in the kitchen with the crate door open this has worked a treat we teased her through the flap opening with a treat and now she goes in and out through the day to clean herself (we have a closed in garden). Good luck with your training it will be worth it. xxxxx


----------



## Pdot (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi all! I have posted a couple of times since, but most recently in 'chit chat' this morning. Basically to say Beau is 8 & a half months now and totally adorable! I won't write it all again here! But thank you SO MUCH for all your help, advice and support. It really did help when I was struggling.  Px


----------

